# I need a bark collar



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, *I* don't, but Jessie sure does! :lol: I think I want to stick with Dogtra, since I've had good luck with their products so far, but I don't know whether to get the 300 or the 500 Yapper Stopper. She's kind of a petite girl, and tends to be on the sensitive side as far as corrections go, so I was thinking the 300 would probably be better. Is there a cheap place to get one online? I'm wanting it for two reasons:

1. She barks like crazy at anything and everything when she's outside in the kennel - hence the reason she's been raised in the crate in the house. I'd like to start kenneling her some, so she doesn't have to spend as much time crated, and to build up her heat tolerance some, as well as to build drive for working. Basically, she's a spoiled house pet right now and her drive for doing OB is, well, lacking. I thought that if I could 'isolate' her a bit, it would help in that department.

2. In the mornings, she literally _screams_ when one of us gets up, until we let her out of the crate. Our routine has been the same since we got her; first Gypsy is let out to potty, then put downstairs because she does not like Jessie very much. Then, Jessie is let out to potty and have some free time in the house while we get ready for work. She's crated again when we leave. I could probably leave her loose in the house, but I'm not ready to chance that just yet. She's fine loose at night, aside from jumping up on the bed to bite/lick our face every so often. :roll:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

How about a blindfold?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

And ear plugs... for both of you


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Ear plugs fail at blocking the ear piercing sounds that Jessie produces! #-o I've heard that screaming is a Yoschy progeny trait, too! :lol: :lol: 

I suppose I could try duct tape .... :-#


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

hmmm I worked a screamer once... Yoschy lines too I think. He used to sing at the helper.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

She only screams from her crate. She actually barks the rest of the time, and she sounds like an adult male when she barks. Maybe the TD at the new club I'm training with will let me do a video tomorrow evening. He says he wishes I'd have come sooner, so more imprinting could have been done with her, but he likes her a lot.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.k9electronics.com/catalog/categories/ShopByBrand/Dogtra.aspx?Page=2

Someone might be able to find something cheaper, but thought I'd at least throw the above link in - free shipping

I feel for you......hopefully a collar will work. I've tried both Tri-tronics and Dogtra on Zane - started at the lowest level and worked our way up. He barks right through both at the highest level - even if I wet his neck beforehand. He usta bark just like "Quatro" (Kukay's Quatro's son) sounded more like a goose honking - thankfully he grew out of that bark and has a "normal" but deep bark for a Malinois. He has learned the "no bark" command and adheres to it very well at home (continuous barking and he comes in the house - he is definitely a dog that prefers his outdoor freedom), but will bark from the moments he arrives at training until we are rolling home again much to the dismay of my fellow club members. Worked for Coda (level 2) though, who has a very high pitched (kinda like screaming that will get on anyones last nerve)bark. Good Luck!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My trainer in Orlando's female mali sounds ilke a lil taiwanese toy dog when she barks.


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

I use Dogtra, Tri-tronics, and SportDog products for remote collar training. I have tried most of the bark collars out there and really like the Tri-tronics bark collar the best.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

After my first few experiences with Petsafe collars (they make Petsafe, Radio Fence, Invisible Fence and Sportdog branded products), I refuse to buy or recommend their products. Tri-Tronics is out of my price range, and I've been happy so far with the Dogtra collars that I've bought and used, so I'm going to give the bark collar a try. I can always send it back if I don't like it or it doesn't work or whatever. I ended up buying one from http://www.acornpetco.com. We'll see if it works on Little Miss Hyena.


One of the dogs that my new TD is training sounds like a banshee when she barks, too. If you didn't know and hadn't seen her yet, you'd think she was a little yapping dog, or being beaten to death, when she's worked. Even her 'serious' bark is yip-yappy. 


Lacey, that's one of the reasons I don't want a malinois - that high pitched bark. :lol:


----------

